# Need Help From Everyone



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I am starting up my commercial web site to sell products that I make. The name I have chosen is "Alice's Custom Boutique" (for now, it may change). I want to sell quality hand made products such as Kindle covers, sleeves, tote bags, iPad sleeves, purses, etc. I don't want to limit my choices to e-reader products. I want to make and sell the products that you would buy if you saw it and wanted it.

I'm asking for your suggestions. What kind of products would you buy if you saw them on my site and liked them? Remember, I'm trying to keep prices down so you as a consumer will buy them. What do you as a customer look for on line to buy that I could produce? I always want to make a quality product that you would be proud to own.

Your suggestions may make my new business a big success so please list them here. I won't answer every post so I am thanking you in advance for your help. A free Kindle cover or sleeve will be given away in a random drawing assuming that there are enough participants to hold a drawing.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Alice, I don't know how many responses you'll get, the Accessories board seems to be quiet these days, I guess everybody is busy with outdoor activities.

Here's some ideas:

Wallets
Put together a "package" that matches, for instance a bag, a wallet, a glasses case...see what I mean?
Check book cover
Backpacks (although these can be pretty labor intensive, then price might be prohibitive)
Insulated lunch packs
Coloring book/crayon bag for kids (I have a cute pattern if you are interested)

Patricia


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Patricia, I would love to have your pattern for the coloring book/crayon bag for kids. I have a pattern book for wallets, eyeglass cases and check book covers so that is a good idea. I also have a book of patterns for lunch bags. These are all great ideas. Thanks. 

Lots of folks looking. I'm hoping they come up with some good ideas.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Gadget bags for smaller things like iphones, ipods, case to carry all the chargers and cords we need to carry around when we travel, make up bag with plastic lining so it doesn't get ruined.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Homemade things I've bought/would buy online:

- iPad sleeves
- Kindle sleeves
- Laptop sleeves
- Handbags
- Makeup bags
- Pencil bags
- Camera bags
- Martingale collars and leashes


----------



## jlongsa (Jun 16, 2011)

Trendy hand made cover and sleeves would be great for popular e-reader, media player like iPod touch, tablet computer, purse, etc.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Items I have bought or would buy:

zippered sleeve case for K3 in cover (sized to fit)
lunch bag  (insulated)
pencil case - used for makeup brushes or charging cords
makeup bag
small electronic bag to hold ipod that I can throw in my gym bag
iphone case for purse (iphone in otterbox so needed to be sized to fit)
eye glass case (would like a 2nd section for sunglass clip)
camera bag
Definitely one for an ipad or netbook if I buy one.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## emeleste (Mar 29, 2011)

I know that having a sleeve for my wireless keyboard is great!  As tablets get more popular (and they will!) lots of people will be wanting something to keep their keyboards in when they aren't being used.  To protect them from dust and pet hair and just to have something more attractive than just a "nekkid" keyboard laying around.

Cell phone covers would be excellent.  I know my husband could really use one. Something sleek and efficient that isn't too fussy, but offers protection from "butt dialing", dropping out of pockets/purses, scratches and dirt.  

I heard "fanny packs" are coming back in style.  

Pajama bags for kids (or the young at heart)...the kind that hang on a closet door or the kind that is a little character (animal, doll, etc.) to put on the bed.

Diaper bags and/or a diaper caddy that can hang from a changing table.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

I am always on the lookout for reusable snack/sandwich bags for my kids' lunches.  The type that does up with either velcro or a zipper, and replaces plastic baggies.  For me/us, they have to have cute patterns and a good, non-toxic lining.  I like it when people sell them as a package deal, i.e. a single snack bag is $5, sandwich bag is $6.50, but a set with two of each is $20, or something like that.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's interesting about the sandwich baggies. I've never seen those made from fabric with a lining, I've seen lunch sacks but not actual baggie type things. Is the lining vinyl, I assume would need to be something you could wipe clean with a cloth?

ETA: Never mind, I found a tutorial. How interesting! You use the plastic mylar like potato chip bags for the lining. Recycling! I might try some of these, just for the experience. I love trying to make new and different things. Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0BwWbdmlmg7WdNWQ2MzQ1ODEtMWM3Mi00ZDhlLTk2NGEtNzNkYzhhMmI0ZDhh&hl=en


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

I would love love love a kindle case that was sturdy and zipped up (like the m-edge latitude) and was less than $35. I would also buy some cute keychains that could go with everyone else's suggestions. Don't be afraid to use themes as well! You could do books, rocking horses, penguins, ballerinas, ninjas, pirates, flowers, rainbows, waterfalls, paris, anything really.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure what this is called or if something is possible but I would love something to keep the store key tag cards together and under control on my key ring.  I found some plastic thing but it was awkward and heavy.  I hope you know what I am talking about - grocery stores have them for the sale prices and other stores to track purchases for rewards.  The key ring ones are convenient but always in the way.  I had a thought on one that I was going to try to make but my life is just too crazy busy right now.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Marie's post reminded me that I've been keeping my eye out for a cute coupon holder. Another product to consider?


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That's interesting about the sandwich baggies. I've never seen those made from fabric with a lining, I've seen lunch sacks but not actual baggie type things. Is the lining vinyl, I assume would need to be something you could wipe clean with a cloth?
> 
> ETA: Never mind, I found a tutorial. How interesting! You use the plastic mylar like potato chip bags for the lining. Recycling! I might try some of these, just for the experience. I love trying to make new and different things. Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0BwWbdmlmg7WdNWQ2MzQ1ODEtMWM3Mi00ZDhlLTk2NGEtNzNkYzhhMmI0ZDhh&hl=en


Patricia, check out the selection from Lavish and Lime - they make their own and also carry RuMe brand. I don't know what the lining is on their handmade version, but it's non-toxic and waterproof. Also PVC/BPA/lead/phthalate-free. I have also bought bags from WasteNotSaks on Etsy - same info re: non-toxic materials used and tons of fabrics to choose from. My kids love their little snack bags and people are always asking us where we got them from.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"...The name I have chosen is "Alice's Custom Boutique" (for now, it may change)..."

When you establish your product line, you may want to reconsider this company name......very feminine, which could inadvertently eliminate all your potential male customers.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the name tip. Any suggestions?


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I am on the lookout for the perfect small media bag.  I take my iPod touch with me everywhere, plus my earbuds and a sync cable that works for my iPod and my iPhone.  
The earbuds and sync cable get tangled no matter how neatly I try to store them in the little bag I have now.  I'd love to find something with either small separate zipper pockets or even  velcro ties attached to the inside of the case where I can wind up my cords and then velcro them in.
Not sure how feasible that would be but it's what I have in my head. 

But yeah...small media/technology pouches would be a good seller, I think.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> Thanks for the name tip. Any suggestions?


Alice's Wonderland of Embroidery


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> What kind of products would you buy if you saw them on my site and liked them?


If you're going to be selling Kindle covers and sleeves then I think it'd make sense to sell covers or bags for other gadgets, like cell phones, cameras, laptops, etc.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I will wait until 3:00 PST, 6/25/11 and on that date hold a drawing for the free Kindle cover. My impartial husband will assist me by drawing a name. I will post the winner here after the drawing. So, keep the ideas coming. I'm  also including a new business name in the contest. Give me your best business name for my new business along with your craft ideas. Multiple posts by the same person counts as multiple entries.

I'm thinking of..."Coyl's Crafts & Creations"...what do you think?

Thanks to all.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

maries said:


> Not sure what this is called or if something is possible but I would love something to keep the store key tag cards together and under control on my key ring. I found some plastic thing but it was awkward and heavy. I hope you know what I am talking about - grocery stores have them for the sale prices and other stores to track purchases for rewards. The key ring ones are convenient but always in the way. I had a thought on one that I was going to try to make but my life is just too crazy busy right now.


I was at my Cardsmart store and found Buxton is making a little leather carrier for those keytags, and it is also a keychain. I make acrylic keytags to match my VB purses and use them just for the keytags. I never carry them on my regular keychain with keys.

Sometime ago someone locally had lost their keys with the tags on them, and the finder called on of the stores from the tags and was given the address to return them, and low and behold the house got robbed. Newspaper stated to not keep them together, and now the local stores have changed their policy and do not give out any info regarding the keytags. All stores now have a privacy policy regarding the tags.


----------



## Joe Renzo (May 28, 2011)

I'm probably not the best person to answer this because I don't buy anything really that's handmade. Not because I'm a snob or something, it's just cause I'm a 29 year old guy that doesn't really buy things that are hand made. But if your looking to start selling whatever you make on your website, you should list your ?product? on ebay and esty.com. Esty.com is just like Ebay but with handmade stuff. 

"Buy and sell handmade or vintage items, art and supplies on Etsy, the world's most vibrant handmade marketplace."

That's their slogan I guess.

Good luck with your business.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> I was at my Cardsmart store and found Buxton is making a little leather carrier for those keytags, and it is also a keychain. I make acrylic keytags to match my VB purses and use them just for the keytags. I never carry them on my regular keychain with keys.
> 
> Sometime ago someone locally had lost their keys with the tags on them, and the finder called on of the stores from the tags and was given the address to return them, and low and behold the house got robbed. Newspaper stated to not keep them together, and now the local stores have changed their policy and do not give out any info regarding the keytags. All stores now have a privacy policy regarding the tags.


Thanks. I will have to try and find that. It would be nice to have something easily detach from the keychain. Fortunately I have never lost my keys or purse. Locked my keys in my car with it running a few times but never lost them.  But good to know stores don't give out that info.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> I will wait until 3:00 PST, 6/25/11 and on that date hold a drawing for the free Kindle cover. My impartial husband will assist me by drawing a name. I will post the winner here after the drawing. So, keep the ideas coming. I'm also including a new business name in the contest. Give me your best business name for my new business along with your craft ideas. Multiple posts by the same person counts as multiple entries.
> 
> I'm thinking of..."Coyl's Crafts & Creations"...what do you think?
> 
> Thanks to all.


I like it. Or you could do Coyl's Custom Creations?


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I like "Coyl's Crafts & Creations"...thanks Maries. One of the men here said not to make it a feminine sounding name or the men might not go there to look. Using the family name is non-threatening to the men on this board. They could feel safe in going to my site and not be scared off. 

I've been looking at all sorts of designs and patterns (based a lot on what I read here) and have found some great project patterns that I've ordered CD's for. They are Anita Goodesign exclusives. Of course, they will be personalized when I do the projects. Of course, all of you will be invited to view my "Grand Opening" on my web site when I get enough products made to start selling on line. The CD's have a lot of the projects everyone has mentioned here so far. I'm really excited to get started when the designs arrive.

Keep the ideas coming...


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

While I like "Coyl's Crafts & Creations," I ultimately vote for "Coyl's Custom Creations."  Sound a bit smoother when you say it aloud, and some (many?) men may think "Crafts" is a woman's thing and not bother to look at your beautiful creations.  And, after, all they are definitely "custom" creations.    Good luck with whatever you decide.  Sounds like you have many great, creative suggestions to start working on.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd love to find someone that could make me a Jacob Ladders Wallet.  Mine is getting thread bare and I do not sew well enough to replace it.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Holly, I searched the internet for a pattern and found many already made that were on sale by different venders but no patterns. Can you point me to a pattern site for a Jacob's Ladder Wallet? What is yours made from? The internet has them made from everything under the sun. If you can find it, please post it here and I'll try the pattern. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Kitty145684 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bags, Bags, Bags and ummmm some more BAGS!!! lol     As you can tell i *LURVE* bags


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Alice Coyl said:


> Holly, I searched the internet for a pattern and found many already made that were on sale by different venders but no patterns. Can you point me to a pattern site for a Jacob's Ladder Wallet? What is yours made from? The internet has them made from everything under the sun. If you can find it, please post it here and I'll try the pattern. I'll keep looking.


Here is a way to make one out of duct tape

http://www.instructables.com/id/Magic-Duct-Tape-Wallet/


----------

